# Playful after sex



## Account V2.0 (Jul 8, 2011)

Just curious if my wife is the only woman like this. Many times after sex she becomes extremely playful. She wants to tickle me, poke me, and likes to pull my chest and underarm hair. Anyone else have a wife who turns very playful afterwards? Women are you this way?


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

I am sometimes this like - not always. But my husband tends to be kind of wiped out afterward, and usually appreciates a more under-stated wind down so I tend to tone it down. I don't know why - but sometimes I am filled with more energy and have a harder time winding down afterward. Sometimes you just feel so good and close afterward, this playfulness could be a reflection of that.

My husband and I have found that if he can rouse himself with enough energy, taking advantage of this playfulness afterward can be very, very nice.


----------



## Account V2.0 (Jul 8, 2011)

Enchantment - I enjoy it. It is nice seeing my wife in this mood, even when I just want to go to sleep (especially when it is 1:30 and I have to get up for work at 5). I was just curious if it was just her. She basically said what you did. Afterwards she is just too wired to sleep. She can't just go to sleep she needs to expend some energy and yes sometimes it is very, very nice.


----------

